# Biggest challenge for a yard haunter:



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

For me, its trying to get it to look like a decent display and not a Halloween yard sale in my yard, just a bunch of crap thrown together.

I found this haunt online, and granted I will never be at this level, the details are amazing. Even take away the facades, its still a 10+
Skip ahead to the 2:00 mark to see the yard.






I need to kill my grass!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

So far my biggest challenge is having a street light across the street from my house. We sit on the corner of a busy street and the street light brightens up my yard more than I'd like (at Halloween anyway). There is a rather large Jacaranda tree in the front yard that blocks the street light some but not enough for me...lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey those folks did a really nice job on their haunt. I think the added branches and trees give a nice feel to it. Really impressive. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

That certainly is nice. Not too big, not too small, central theme that carries through the entire yard.

Very nice.

Thanks for posting that. Very inspirational.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My display improved when I grouped everything together in a tighter display rather than having tombstones spread across the yard. It is small but effective.

BTW, my biggest challenge is the burr-stickers.. They are mean and evil.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very nice haunt! (and they seem so happy and normal...I kept waiting for them to get weird, but they were so SWEET)


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

I follow them on YouTube and Facebook. This year they are doing a haunted saloon - it's amazing the amount of work they are putting into it.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel mine is just too random...here are a few shots.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Chops6965 said:


> So far my biggest challenge is having a street light across the street from my house.


We have the same scenario - it's great for most of the year, but kinda sucks for Halloween. Ah well, most ToTers seem to come around before nightfall anyway.

Hollywood Haunter does an awesome job - can't wait to see what they do this year!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

mys197gt said:


> I follow them on YouTube and Facebook. This year they are doing a haunted saloon - it's amazing the amount of work they are putting into it.


Watching those videos now.

That is incredible.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Turbophanx I think your yard is great. I have the problem of cutesy being at war with scary!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice video, they should be members, if they're not already. 

We didn't feel our yard was getting close to what we wanted until we had 30+ tombstones.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice video, they should be members, if they're not already.


No kidding. Is there a way to send an "official" invite?


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Tokwik said:


> Watching those videos now.
> 
> That is incredible.


Right???

They were selling many of their props. Wish we lived in Cali (close to them) to take advantage.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The Full Moon Saloon they are building now is incredible! They know what they're doing, and are gracious enough to take us with them along the way. (Plus, they are a fun, and funny couple. You can't help but smile during their videos!)

I guess my biggest challenge would be to get more people to come by — short of advertising ... I'm not sure I want to open THAT can of worms. Maybe a few well-place neighborhood signs ahead of time.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Not being RICH is my biggest concern. I know, if I was RICH, then, my haunt surely be better. Yes, not being RICH can be troubling as a haunter.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Osenator said:


> Not being RICH is my biggest concern. I know, if I was RICH, then, my haunt surely be better. Yes, not being RICH can be troubling as a haunter.


I have this problem too, only its a problem outside of haunting as well....


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

These folks are known as "hollywood Haunters" and are regulars on youtube and show how they make alot of their stuff. If you look at their haunt, they have diff heights/types of tombstones, nice entrance, but what really sets the tone is all the dead trees and shrubbery. So if all you want it to look like this, make friends with all the landscapers and neighbors on your block and start hauling into your yard. A tip to keep in mind: when you do this, if the bark,or leaves or plants you are bringing in to your yard are diseased, it might infect your yard too.


----------



## Gallows (Aug 16, 2013)

Impressive video. Definitely inspiring this time of year! Time to go build some props.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Tokwik said:


> No kidding. Is there a way to send an "official" invite?


I just emailed them with an attachment of the official Hauntforum calling card and told them about our site


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My biggest problem with being a haunter is not enough storage space, and no matter how much I work on a prop, it never looks aged enough for me.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My biggest challenge of the year is:


Street light directly across from my house;
Not having enough money to really do what I want to do with my yardhaunt
Dealing with vandalism
Getting in my costume this year. (gotten lazy with the exercising routine)


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

My biggest challenge is the weather. October can be calm,warm and sunny and in the middle of it we can get 18" of snow dumped on us in 24 hours. Or it can be cold, windy and rainy, and in the middle of it get 18" of snow dumped in 24 hours. There's a coffin leaper somewhere in there.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

For me right now it is space. Before we had 3 acres just for our haunted trail. Thanks to a horrible landlord who let the house go into foreclosure we had to rush to find a place in a week and now we have very little yard space. The house is huge but I have a teenager who refuses to have strangers in her room.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Biggest issue is funds to do yard haunt.
Next is older lady next door who spends her days calling city on me.
Third is figuring out how to take something like HHH and what Rot does and making it cohesive.
I have loved to do many of the items HHH did but I also have a love for witches.
I just cant seem to figure out how to make them combine into one.

I used to do a haunt called Blanck Mortuary many years ago and it was more cemetery and funeral home themed. I had a horse drawn funeral carriage and so forth. I didnt do witches but they still call to me.


----------

